# Benjamin Keach - Exposition on the parables



## Mayflower (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone knows if this works is still aviable by a reprint ? I only knows that Kregel reprinted this work some years ago.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

There is a 1991 Kregel reprint (ISBN: 0825430569) and a 1974 Kregel reprint (ISBN: 082543016X). The former is available here (best price: US$ 16.45) and the latter is available here (best price: US$ 67.39).


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> There is a 1991 Kregel reprint (ISBN: 0825430569) and a 1974 Kregel reprint (ISBN: 082543016X). The former is available here (best price: US$ 16.45) and the latter is available here (best price: US$ 67.39).



Thanks Andrew,

But is that papperback not a 2 volume set ?


----------



## Mayflower (Oct 6, 2006)

By the way, i just saw this concerning Keach - parables : http://www.puritannica.com/Cooperatives/FrameCooperativeEarlyPuritans.html

Iam wondering which publishers this ? Solid ground books ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I think the 1991 edition is a paperback but the 1974 edition is, I think, one large hardcover volume.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> By the way, i just saw this concerning Keach - parables : http://www.puritannica.com/Cooperatives/FrameCooperativeEarlyPuritans.html
> 
> Iam wondering which publishers this ? Solid ground books ?



That's right. This new edition is one of many in the works by the joint venture between Reformation Heritage Books, Solid Ground Christian Books, and the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (EPP). For more info on the venture, see this thread.


----------

